# Looking for Recommendations



## StealthK (Feb 20, 2011)

So I'm looking for a way to integrate my iphone 4 into my 2001 A6.

I know theres a ton of different options out there.
Just looking for recommendations on the best choice.


The car has:

Multi Function Steering Wheel
Telephone hook-up in center console (i believe it also has the built in mic, somewhere in the car)
Symphony 1 head unit

I'd like to have audio (ipod) playback *AND* be able to answer calls with the built in phone answering system.

also if there were a bluetooth option that would be wonderful.


The complication i foresee is that music playback is usually handled through the CDC input port.
While the phone answering system in controlled through a totally different part.

Is there a way to tie these 2 together and be able to use both?

Thanks in advance.
Any suggestions, tips, and advice is greatly appreciated.


----------

